# Chia Head Thread Holiday Avatars



## stan_der_man (Oct 9, 2007)

Well it's that time of he year again, not only should you think of your friends and family for some holiday goodies, treat yourself to a little something while you are at it! Why get yourself another Clapper&#8482;? As seen on TV and in the Hairballs thread... it's the custom Chia Head!

For half the price that Fatlane was offering to make his custom avatars, I will make you your very own custom Chia Head avatar! That's right... half the price of what Fatlane was charging for avatars! We are talking half of $0! Do not fear, you will get your money's worth! Guaranteed! Fast turnover! Within 24 hours or whenever I happen to get around to doing it! Get yours for Halloween!

All you need to do is post a picture, make your pledge of $0 and you will receive one wallet sized image and an avatar! Get one of your very own while supplies last!

A couple of satisfied customers... GEF and Imfree (I noticed that you guys were using the avatars, so I made you a couple...)


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 9, 2007)

The possibilities are endless!


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 9, 2007)

I want to experiment with that look.

What can you do with this picture?

. 

View attachment Avatar.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 9, 2007)

By the way, Stan, for which holiday are we doing this?


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2007)

Here ya go, Stan. Chia me!  

View attachment 100_1440xsm.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Tina and Free for the interest in this project! Here are your chias...




FreeThinker said:


> By the way, Stan, for which holiday are we doing this?


As for which holidays these would be appropriate for, I figured these could be gifts for the usual holidays that folks hold dear to their hearts , the times people cherish the company of others. Holidays like, Halloween, Thanksgiving (Canadian and U.S. of course...), Christmas, Hanukkah (although I don't know if the mixing of flesh and vegetation is kosher...), Kwanzaa, the winter solstice, New Years, Ramadan (there may be a "graven image" issue here..), Easter, President's Day, St. Patrick's Day (the green will really work here...), Passover, Groundhog Day, Mother's Day, Canada Day, The 4th of July, Veterans Day, Boxing Day, Earth Day you know holidays like that. The idea of the Chia head is very versatile, you could even call it a "green" gift.

Anyway, I hope you enjoy! No refunds BTW... exchanges only.


chia_man_stan

Post production notes...
Great image selection Tina! I love your expression, it really works with the chia. You appear to be looking up and enjoying the greenery, maybe I'm pushing it, but your expression is blissful, playful, almost contemplative in a way. Free, your image posed a bit of a challenge. I had some resolution issues, I'm assuming this was taken with an older digital camera? Also I had to add a bit of colour (note the correct spelling...), I've noticed Canadians don't seem to get as much sun as folks in the lower 48... Alaskans can also be of light complexion. Also, the process put a few pounds on you Free, but being Dimensions that is generally considered a good thing.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 9, 2007)

BTW... Santaclear and Daddyoh, just in case you want to join the bandwagon here, just drop me a note. I'll make your chias avatar sized in no time!

chia_man_stan


----------



## Shosh (Oct 9, 2007)

Mate if I could work out how to bloody do it I would.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 9, 2007)

Do your damage then Stan! 

View attachment Picture 283.jpg


----------



## mango (Oct 9, 2007)

*So umm.... what's a chia??

I'm lost.  


*


----------



## Michelle (Oct 9, 2007)

Mango, you mean you have none in Oz? I knew you Aussies had no class.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chia_Pet

Stanley - I'll get back to you.


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> ...............snipped.................................
> 
> All you need to do is post a picture, make your pledge of $0 and you will receive one wallet sized image and an avatar! Get one of your very own while supplies last![/size]
> 
> A couple of satisfied customers... GEF and Imfree (I noticed that you guys were using the avatars, so I made you a couple...)



I love the price of your offer, Stan, but I am curious. Are
you also giving these people membership to the Hairball/ Wild DimmerDogs
Clique? I really hope our clique does not lose much exclusivity.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 9, 2007)

The full monty.................Thanks Fa Man Stan.


----------



## Jes (Oct 9, 2007)

i already asked stan, if you'd chia my red balloon and i never got a reply.

so i cried all night long and i almost threw myself off a bridge, only i couldn't find a bridge. For which I blame you, Stan. You.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 9, 2007)

Okay... these Chia pics..... 

scare me.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> so i cried all night long and i almost threw myself off a bridge, only i couldn't find a bridge. For which I blame you, Stan. You.



Here is a couple for you to consider, my dear:

Strawberry Mansion
Walnut Street
South Street
Ben Franklin (my personal fav)
Walt Whitman
Betsy Ross (for the feminist in ya)
Commodore Barry

If you need directions let me know.  

"the evil" Spankster-rama-shama-lama-ding-dong


----------



## Spanky (Oct 9, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Okay... these Chia pics.....
> 
> scare me.



I'm with you, Vi! Especially GEF's with the hair tassel included. Just freaks me out. Either you're all Chia or you're not!


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Okay... these Chia pics.....
> 
> scare me.



How do they scare you, Violet?


----------



## troubadours (Oct 9, 2007)

oooh ooh i want one!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 9, 2007)

I'l get right on it Susannah, Troubadours & Dan, and More2Me! Troubadours, I'll attempt two variations, one as a couple of you guys and individual chias. 


Jes, I'll see what I can do. You and the balloon are going to pose a challenge. Often times you are challenging Jes, but worth it in the long run, at least that is what have been told.

Mango, I was going to do one of you from the Hairballs thread but your image was too dark. I can nab a picture of you from somewhere else if you'd like, you are a popular and worldly guy... The gals have been posting you everywhere, having your mug on a chia is only going to increase your appeal, keep that in mind.

I shall return!


P.S. And Violet B... They really aren't that scary once you get used to them. I figured I'd get them out before Halloween because they do have an odd (some may say spooky) quality to them. Once people are used to them, they may even be growing chives in them by Thanksgiving, and experimenting with "haircuts". We'll see how the marketing all works out...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah... they're just kind of freaky looking.... LOL



Spanky said:


> I'm with you, Vi! Especially GEF's with the hair tassel included. Just freaks me out. Either you're all Chia or you're not!






Not literally....LOL They're just kind of creepy looking.... Chia pets were always weird to me as a kid... LOL



imfree said:


> How do they scare you, Violet?


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 9, 2007)

imfree said:


> I love the price of your offer, Stan, but I am curious. Are
> you also giving these people membership to the Hairball/ Wild DimmerDogs
> Clique? I really hope our clique does not lose much exclusivity.



No memberships at the moment Imfree... You are one of the "founding fathers" of this hot phenomena, appreciate it for what it is.


chea_man-stan


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Yeah... they're just kind of freaky looking.... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whew!, Violet, I'm relieved! They always looked weird to me, as well. Stan's concept was so funny that I just HAD to go with it, though, LOL.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 9, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Yeah... they're just kind of freaky looking.... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear you on that Violet... Actually I have a brown thumb (black when I'm working on my car often times...), I never did well with plants. Cultivating chias in Photoshop is working much better for me.

Don't be shy Violet, I think you'd look great as a chia. I'll be making a batch within the next couple of hours give it a try!

Stan_chia_man_stan


----------



## Spanky (Oct 9, 2007)

Whadya think, Stan??* 




*ya gotta look real close now......

Can chia help in a head crash?? I would assume it is soft. ANSI rated??


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I hear you on that Violet... Actually I have a brown thumb (black when I'm working on my car often times...), I never did well with plants. Cultivating chias in Photoshop is working much better for me.
> 
> Don't be shy Violet, I think you'd look great as a chia. I'll be making a batch within the next couple of hours give it a try!
> 
> Stan_chia_man_stan



Sorry Stan, I just couldn't wait. I just couldn't cover any
of the lovely REAL hair, however.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 9, 2007)

LOLOL....

I'm pretty sure I had a hat as a kid that resembles that Edgar!! LOLOL

Thank you!!






imfree said:


> Sorry Stan, I just couldn't wait.


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> LOLOL....
> 
> I'm pretty sure I had a hat as a kid that resembles that Edgar!! LOLOL
> 
> Thank you!!


 
Glad I could help, Violet. I'll be glad to make an avatar of it if you want.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Edgar... but I think it would creep me out to look at that all the time!! LOLOL I think I'll pass... LOL




imfree said:


> Glad I could help, Violet. I'll be glad to make an avatar of it if you want.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 9, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Thanks Edgar... but I think it would creep me out to look at that all the time!! LOLOL I think I'll pass... LOL



That's right, Vi! 

View attachment logo-no-just-say-no-480.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 9, 2007)

Chia pets are right up there with Sea Monkeys.... LOLOL

 




Spanky said:


> That's right, Vi!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2007)

imfree said:


> I love the price of your offer, Stan, but I am curious. Are you also giving these people membership to the Hairball/ Wild DimmerDogs
> Clique? I really hope our clique does not lose much exclusivity.





fa_man_stan said:


> No memberships at the moment Imfree... You are one of the "founding fathers" of this hot phenomena, appreciate it for what it is.



Stan's right, Imfree, we should be proud to have gotten in on the ground floor of this burgeoning new trend. Our detractors on other forums might say the Chia Heads are nothing more than glorified shower-cap wannabes, but we here at Dimensions know the score. Great work, Stan! :bow:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 9, 2007)

troubadours said:


> oooh ooh i want one!!



Oh I love this pic. Beautiful.


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2007)

Aren't they adorable? 

Thanks for the Chia head, Stan. Very satisfying.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 9, 2007)

Three photos on their way Stan ... choose the one you think would make me look the most gorgisitudinalidepinditidious. I trust your judgement.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 9, 2007)

Spanky said:


> ...
> *ya gotta look real close now......
> 
> Can chia help in a head crash?? I would assume it is soft. ANSI rated??



Looks great Spanky... I thought you lived in "cheese head" country!? You are a brave man to buck trends like that. The winters are cold so keep those buds warm! BTW, the chia is definitely not DOT approved, it's no substitute for a motorcycle helmet, as for bicycles it may be adaquate.



Tina said:


> Aren't they adorable?
> 
> Thanks for the Chia head, Stan. Very satisfying.



You are very welcome ma'am! I'm glad to see your new "green" look!


-------------------

Okie dokey... Here's the next batch! Troubadours, you're a beautiful gal, you really add shine to the chia, and Dan... well Troubadours really seems to love you, that's what is most important here. Seriously though Dan... you are by far the most "contemplative" chia I've done yet. Your studious look, the hand under the chin, not quiet sure exactly what, but I think it works. I tried to make a "couples" chia of you guys, but it looked more like a "conjoined twins" chia... I'll have to revisit that one another day.

Hope you like them!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 9, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Three photos on their way Stan ... choose the one you think would make me look the most gorgisitudinalidepinditidious. I trust your judgement.



Gladly ma'am! Looking forward to it!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 9, 2007)

Okay... Here is the second half of this batch!


Pardon me while I minimize my browser and see what I have here... ah yes...



First is More2me! I made you a GIF style avatar just in case you'd like that. BTW I'm sorry to hear about the passing of your avatar More2me... I briefly saw your thread earlier but I forgot the details off hand. I always get rodents and marsupials confused. I really enjoyed making your chia Susannah! The angles of your origional photograph were a bit tricky, but I think the results were worth it! You have a very beautiful exotic look, like a chia from some remote Polynesian island (isn't Australia a big polynesian island?...), those big soulfull eyes looking out from under lush green chia; a perfect combination! Last but not least Jes! As I said before Jes, you are a bit of a challenge... er a... your photos in particular. I liked working with this image because I figured I could take some creative license with the balloon. I had to work with something more spherical, the balloon wasn't working with the format we have here. I found a random spherical object, the black worked well with the other colors, and since you happened to be the 8th one that I was working on at the time, I decided to put a number "8" on the sphere. No secondary undertones intended here, pure aesthetics were my modus operandi in this assemblage.

chia_man_stan


----------



## troubadours (Oct 9, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Oh I love this pic. Beautiful.



thank you susannah!! 



fa_man_stan said:


> Okie dokey... Here's the next batch! Troubadours, you're a beautiful gal, you really add shine to the chia, and Dan... well Troubadours really seems to love you, that's what is most important here. Seriously though Dan... you are by far the most "contemplative" chia I've done yet. Your studious look, the hand under the chin, not quiet sure exactly what, but I think it works. I tried to make a "couples" chia of you guys, but it looked more like a "conjoined twins" chia... I'll have to revisit that one another day.
> 
> Hope you like them!



oh man stan, this rules! thank you so much! although, i should have specified that i meant the chia was for me... dunno if dan wanted one or not, he does enjoy the chia him.. but at the time, i was just too lazy to crop him out of that pic.  i think they both look great though! i can't wait to use this :smitten:


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 9, 2007)

troubadours said:


> oh man stan


don't you mean:


> oh_man_stan


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 9, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> As for which holidays these would be appropriate for, I figured these could be gifts for the usual holidays that folks hold dear to their hearts , the times people cherish the company of others. Holidays like, Halloween, Thanksgiving (Canadian and U.S. of course...), Christmas, Hanukkah (although I don't know if the mixing of flesh and vegetation is kosher...), Kwanzaa, the winter solstice, New Years, Ramadan (there may be a "graven image" issue here..), Easter, President's Day, St. Patrick's Day (the green will really work here...), Passover, Groundhog Day, Mother's Day, Canada Day, The 4th of July, Veterans Day, Boxing Day, Earth Day you know holidays like that. The idea of the Chia head is very versatile, you could even call it a "green" gift.



*ahem*

_Arbor _day, maybe?



fa_man_stan said:


> Free, your image posed a bit of a challenge. I had some resolution issues, I'm assuming this was taken with an older digital camera? Also I had to add a bit of colour (note the correct spelling...), I've noticed Canadians don't seem to get as much sun as folks in the lower 48... Alaskans can also be of light complexion. Also, the process put a few pounds on you Free, but being Dimensions that is generally considered a good thing.



_Stylin'!_


----------



## troubadours (Oct 9, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> don't you mean:



oh yes. so amused by that


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 9, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Three photos on their way Stan ... choose the one you think would make me look the most gorgisitudinalidepinditidious. I trust your judgement.




Michelle?  

_gorgisitudinalidepinditidious ?¿?_

My tongue's in a knot! :huh: 

 

Stan, I wanna be "chia-fied" errr.... can you make it black and white?  

View attachment 1080991510_l.jpg


----------



## Jes (Oct 9, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> As I said before Jes, you are a bit of a challenge... er a... your photos in particular. I liked working with this image because I figured I could take some creative license with the balloon. I had to work with something more spherical, the balloon wasn't working with the format we have here. I found a random spherical object, the black worked well with the other colors, and since you happened to be the 8th one that I was working on at the time, I decided to put a number "8" on the sphere. No secondary undertones intended here, pure aesthetics were my modus operandi in this assemblage.
> 
> chia_man_stan



I have never wanted to make love to myself more!


stan, well done. though seeing the real chias here, I think i'm going to send you a balloon-less shot of me soon and get the real chia treatment. you'll have to put me at the end of the queue, i know. That's fine.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 9, 2007)

troubadours said:


> ...
> oh man stan, this rules! thank you so much!
> ...


You are very welcome Troubadours!



Wagimawr said:


> don't you mean:


Wa_gi_mawr 



FreeThinker said:


> ...
> 
> _Stylin'!_


Also very welcome sir!



swamptoad said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are in the next batch!



Jes said:


> I have never wanted to make love to myself more!
> 
> 
> stan, well done. though seeing the real chias here, I think i'm going to send you a balloon-less shot of me soon and get the real chia treatment. you'll have to put me at the end of the queue, i know. That's fine.


Sure Jes, just post it or send your picture on over!


BTW if anybody want's to discretely send pictures...

[email protected]

chia_man_stan


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 10, 2007)

I refuse to go Chia - you cannot make me! I will fight for my right to keep a bag on my head!!!!!


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I refuse to go Chia - you cannot make me! I will fight for my right to keep a bag on my head!!!!!



Some skilled Chiasizers could take that statement as a challenge. 

View attachment ! sandie z.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 10, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I refuse to go Chia - you cannot make me! I will fight for my right to keep a bag on my head!!!!!



...... .........


----------



## Spanky (Oct 10, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I refuse to go Chia - you cannot make me! I will fight for my right to keep a bag on my head!!!!!



Chia the bag, Stan!

And being the true anti-capitalist you are, you are losing valuable revenues. Call me and we'll set up chia franchises across Dimensions, then all threads on the Internets, then the world!! 

Think of all the greed, Genosse! 

View attachment Plankton6.jpg


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 10, 2007)

imfree said:


> Some skilled Chiasizers could take that statement as a challenge.




Don't get smart with me Mister. I've just been in a 2 day brawl in another thread and I'm in no mood to throttle you too. But I'l do it if I have to!!!!:huh:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 10, 2007)

And as for you young man...........Spaky may need some spankin - know what I mean?? 




Spanky said:


> Chia the bag, Stan!
> 
> And being the true anti-capitalist you are, you are losing valuable revenues. Call me and we'll set up chia franchises across Dimensions, then all threads on the Internets, then the world!!
> 
> Think of all the greed, Genosse!


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Don't get smart with me Mister. I've just been in a 2 day brawl in another thread and I'm in no mood to throttle you too. But I'l do it if I have to!!!!:huh:



Go look, I went back and put the picture in. It looks great and I
really think you'll love it! If not, all bag-people tend to look the same
and no one will be able to tell that it's really you!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 10, 2007)

imfree said:


> Some skilled Chiasizers could take that statement as a challenge.



Yoouuuuuuuuuuuu son of a motherless goat!!!!!!!!!

I'll get you for that - I promise you - you'll ROOO the day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 10, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Okay... Here is the second half of this batch!
> 
> 
> Pardon me while I minimize my browser and see what I have here... ah yes...
> ...




Thank you Stan. My eye lids look bruised and yellow! What happened?!!!  
Thanks.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 10, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Thank you Stan. My eye lids look bruised and yellow! What happened?!!!
> Thanks.


Oy vey... all I gots ta woik wit iz whats youz gives me... sheesh! Any more tweakin' and youz will be blue and poiple!

Here, try this on for size!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 10, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Oy vey... all I gots ta woik wit iz whats youz gives me... sheesh! Any more tweakin' and youz will be blue and poiple!
> 
> Here, try this on for size!



I just looked like I had gone 10 rounds with Tyson. Thank you Stan, I do know that you went to trouble to do this.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 10, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I just looked like I had gone 10 rounds with Tyson. Thank you Stan, I do know that you went to trouble to do this.



No problem Susannah... I can try to tweak them a bit more if you'd like, it will wash out the color but I can completely get rid of the yellow.

chia_man_stan


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are a couple of emailed requests...


Risible's doggedly adorable avatar, and our beautifully stunning Princess Michelle (notice the golden glow....)!

Swamp Toad I haven't forgotten you, I'll get your's done first thing in the morning! I'm also going to chia Mtmaiden tomorrow!


chia_man_stan


----------



## Tina (Oct 10, 2007)

Can't sleep. Might as well look at Chia People. 

Heh. Love the pup (which one is that, Ris?), and Michelle has always been simply gorgeous. It's no surprise that she is still so, even as a Chia Queen.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you very much, ChiaStan. My queenly image should now humble the chia people of the world, thanks to you. You are hereby knighted Lord ChiaStan.

The DoggieChia is outstanding. He could be a royal.


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 10, 2007)

To be made Chia if possible  

View attachment eblonde-1.JPG


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 10, 2007)

Is the chia head the sign of the anti-christ??


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 10, 2007)

Okay, okay...my inner chia is screaming to be let out, so I'm giving in. I chose this scowling pic (not really....the sun was in my eyes) in protest, though. 
Do me up right, Stan. 
View attachment 31.jpg


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Is the chia head the sign of the anti-christ??




Definately not, Sandie!!! Mr 666 is completely into dominionism and the
establishment of the coming new world order and has no interest in something
that is actually GOOD for people!


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Okay, okay...my inner chia is screaming to be let out, so I'm giving in. I chose this scowling pic (not really....the sun was in my eyes) in protest, though.
> Do me up right, Stan.
> View attachment 28796



May I give it a try?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 10, 2007)

I can't find the Chia Confessions thread.


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I can't find the Chia Confessions thread.




Go look, Santa, there's one in The Lounge!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 10, 2007)

imfree said:


> Go look, Santa, there's one in The Lounge!



I see it, imfree, that was quick! (I don't have anything to confess on it yet tho.)


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 10, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Stan, I wanna be "chia-fied" errr.... can you make it black and white?
> ...


Here is your chia sir! Colour or black & white I can do anything. I chose the happy medium of sepia for you. Welcome to the world of chias Swamptoad, I hope you like it!



ekmanifest said:


> To be made Chia if possible


I hope you like your chia Ekmanifest! Beautiful ladies make the best chias, you are another fine example! Again, welcome to the rhelm of Chiadom!



JoyJoy said:


> Okay, okay...my inner chia is screaming to be let out, so I'm giving in. I chose this scowling pic (not really....the sun was in my eyes) in protest, though.
> Do me up right, Stan.
> View attachment 28796


Speaking of beautiful ladies... I will gladly "do you right" JoyJoy! (no, not like that Santa...) Speaking of Santaclear... I'll post a GIF variation of your chia mug while I'm at it. I've been receiving hundreds of requests for Chia heads, some celebrities even... Tom Cruise, John Travolta (the Scientologists seem to love these things...) Paris Hilton, Gary Coleman, just to name a few, so I'm a bit behind at the moment. I'll get another batch done in a few hours, have no fear!


chia_head_man_stan

P.S. More2me... Remember what I told you...
----- begin font size 7 laughter -----
Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!
----- end font size 7 laughter -----


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 10, 2007)

Don't snooze on this, people. You can't afford to miss it. Enough chia grows on one of these heads to comfortably feed a family of four. :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 10, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Don't snooze on this, people. You can't afford to miss it. Enough chia grows on one of these heads to comfortably feed a family of four. :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:



Also, aids in digestion and keeps breath fresh...


A few more chias are on the way, soon!


----------



## Risible (Oct 10, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here are a couple of emailed requests...
> 
> 
> Risible's doggedly adorable avatar, and our beautifully stunning Princess Michelle (notice the golden glow....)!
> ...



Oh my! I didn't even see this until just now - thanks, Stan!






Oh, and Michelle? I'm sorry that my Chia pet crowded in on your act . Second billing, too. But, you look gorj!


----------



## Risible (Oct 10, 2007)

Tina said:


> Can't sleep. Might as well look at Chia People.
> 
> Heh. Love the pup (which one is that, Ris?), and Michelle has always been simply gorgeous. It's no surprise that she is still so, even as a Chia Queen.



That would be Bubbles, the puppy!



Michelle said:


> Thank you very much, ChiaStan. My queenly image should now humble the chia people of the world, thanks to you. You are hereby knighted Lord ChiaStan.
> 
> The DoggieChia is outstanding. He could be a royal.



Oh, don't get me started on his Imperial ancestry!


----------



## Risible (Oct 10, 2007)

A special request - Bio's beloved truck. Hmmmm? 

View attachment resize1.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 10, 2007)

Risible said:


> A special request - Bio's beloved truck. Hmmmm?


That will be tricky... I never refuse a good challenge! More chias coming soon.

chia_man_stan


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 11, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I hope you like your chia Ekmanifest! -



Love it! Thank you


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for making me a chiavatar, stan! :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 11, 2007)

When in Rome... 

View attachment pbutter.jpg


----------



## imfree (Oct 11, 2007)

Someone was bound to do it.........here's the Chia Dimmer!!! 

View attachment ! chia dimmer web.jpg


----------



## imfree (Oct 11, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> That will be tricky... I never refuse a good challenge! More chias coming soon.
> 
> chia_man_stan



Sorry I couldn't find a picture, but if you went with a motif like the big green van in Cheech and Chong's "Up In Smoke", and applied to the pickup,
you'd be really close!!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 11, 2007)

imfree said:


> Definately not, Sandie!!! Mr 666 is completely into dominionism and the
> establishment of the coming new world order and has no interest in something
> that is actually GOOD for people!



How do I know this *chiafication* isn't park of the Illuminati's plans to assimilate us all into a society where everyone is the same????

"CHIA HEADS IS PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## imfree (Oct 11, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> How do I know this *chiafication* isn't park of the Illuminati's plans to assimilate us all into a society where everyone is the same????
> 
> "CHIA HEADS IS PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"



To believe in the AntiChrist, one must believe the Holy Bible is truth.
Chiatization of people and animals is not even mentioned in scripture.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 11, 2007)

imfree said:


> To believe in the AntiChrist, one must believe the Holy Bible is truth.
> Chiatization of people and animals is not even mentioned in scripture.



Don't you know about the secret books of the bible that the Vatican has hidden?? They're everywhere man - everywhere!!!!!!!!!

(where is my tin foil hat??)


----------



## imfree (Oct 11, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Don't you know about the secret books of the bible that the Vatican has hidden?? They're everywhere man - everywhere!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (where is my tin foil hat??)



That's a good point, Sandie. I believe the Bible and I'll just have to trust GOD to reveal important things that mankind has hidden from me. I believe
that GOD actively works to protect HIS word as it is passed from generation-to-
generation.
I'd be interested in the authenticity and content of the hidden books, as
well as the reasons they were hidden.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 11, 2007)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh............what was that????????? 

I hear something outside my door...................OH NO!!!!!! 

I see something green.........................OH NO..........................OH GOD NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


(sound of silence)


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 11, 2007)

All rightie... Here is another batch of chias for ya! First of all, I took care of a little unfinished business... Here is an avatar for you Santaclear, basically the impetus for this whole chia craze, the original "hairball" himself (I say that effectionately, of course...)!

These next two I'm very excited to be presenting tonight. These two chia creations prove that going chia isn't just some wimpy tree huggin' statement for the Berkeley, Telegraph Ave. crowd. With chia you can look smart, urban and sassy! First we have a lovely lady with a street smart look; Beautiful, but not a person to be messed around with. Doing this chia was a real joy, Joy. By now you are probably wondering... "where is the sas?". Next we have Fuzzy, need I say more? He is a man of descriminating tastes in many things, especially avatars. Being given the opportunity to create an avatar for him was special honour!

I hope you guys enjoy!

chia_man_stan


----------



## moore2me (Oct 11, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> To be made Chia if possible





swamptoad said:


> Thanks for making me a chiavatar, stan! :bow:





swamptoad said:


> Michelle?
> 
> _gorgisitudinalidepinditidious ?¿?_
> 
> ...





imfree said:


> Some skilled Chiasizers could take that statement as a challenge.



What we have here is hive mentality and the birth of a new words previously unseen in the English language. Someone should alert Websters, Funk & Wagnell's, or Obesus or least. The new words I have detected are


Chiasizers

chia-fied

chiavatar

and a phrase, "to be made Chia".


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 11, 2007)

I like how Joy's shades look in her new "chia-hairdo!" :bow:

We need a ninja (with a head-band) asking for the chia look.

Like that Karate Kid from the 80's!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 11, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I like how Joy's shades look in her new "chia-hairdo!" :bow:
> 
> We need a ninja (with a head-band) asking for the chia look.
> 
> Like that Karate Kid from the 80's!



Swamptoad, Boy, you are a quick study! You picked up that new work "ball" and ran with it. It didn't take you long to *trademark *the word "*chiavatar*". I noticed you have associated it with Stan's name under your personal signature in this Board. (I wish I had of thought of that first!) I do expect a share in the royalty rights. I am in the process of contacting my copywrite attorney and seeking legal advice on what a fair percentage would be.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 11, 2007)

Stylin'!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 11, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Stylin'!



"If we institute HillaryCare, there will be no place left for Canadians to get health care." - Rudy Giuliani 

Moore's note: I believe Fuzzy's use of Rudy's strange, obscure quotation is a perfect example of what chiatization does to the fragile human mind.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, here are a few more chias for you guys! Risible and Bio, I did my best to put some chia on Bio's truck. At least with this one he can drive around and spread the chia cheer to a great many people this holiday! Susannah, I'm still really bummed that the first avatars didn't work out. Just curious... How well do you sing? Here's another avatar up for your consideration.

And lastly but not leastly... More2me... I just wanted to offer you a little peace offering, you know... no hard feelings. I noticed the number of posts you've made and I just wanted to show you that we chias really are the good guys. Here's a generic chia avatar for you or whoever would like to use this one. Just bear in mind that you may be called up to active duty at any moment!

chia_man_stan





moore2me said:


> Stan is inserting subliminal messages into his posts in the Dims boards. For example in his post #87 above, there is a secret message in the blank portion of the screen. He colors them white or silver so most mortals can't see them, only the chia heads can absorb the UV waves.
> 
> ...
> Moore's note: Stan is insidious or is it deciduous? Don't trust him with your avatars, children, or farm animals. Be afraid, very afraid............
> ...


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 11, 2007)

Us chias really are the good guys! You are always welcome to rejoin our group More2me, with open arms... we will always consider you one of us. 
Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha


chia_man_stan
From the planet Chia


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 11, 2007)

Aww..thanks, Stan....this is great! Love the shades....they complete the grumpy bush look!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 11, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Aww..thanks, Stan....this is great! Love the shades....they complete the grumpy bush look!



You are very welcome Joy! I enjoyed making your chia.

chia_man_stan

P.S. 
I will be busy this weekend so it may take me a couple of days to respond to further chia requests.


----------



## imfree (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't be so proud of this technological terror you have created,
the ability to destroy a planet is insignificant, nest the power of the Chia! 

View attachment ! chia vader web.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 11, 2007)

Remember, you can't spell *chastise* or *chimpanzee* without "chia." :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, Stan, it's very stylish, looks sorta Roman.  I can't wear mine yet (medical reasons) but I promise I will.


----------



## imfree (Oct 11, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Okay, okay...my inner chia is screaming to be let out, so I'm giving in. I chose this scowling pic (not really....the sun was in my eyes) in protest, though.
> Do me up right, Stan.



The facial expression could be perceived as serious, even regal. Such a regal lady deserves a fitting Chiabute.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 11, 2007)

imfree said:


> Don't be so proud of this technological terror you have created,
> the ability to destroy a planet is insignificant, nest the power of the Chia!
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=28895&stc=1&d=1192123969


Forget not Grasshopper, it only takes a brief moment of looking away from the light to spiral down into the depths of darkness. Remember that to avoid return. I also recommend against making disembodied graven images of people without their express permission. That is a rule which I live by. (Excluding Spanky of course... no point going into that at this moment.)

chia_man_stan


----------



## Risible (Oct 11, 2007)

The one and only - Chia truck! _"Greenest vehicle of the 2007-1/2 crop!"_ - Someone, Somewhere Magazine

Thanks, chia_man_stan! :bow:


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 11, 2007)

Risible said:


> The one and only - Chia truck! _"Greenest vehicle of the 2007-1/2 crop!"_ - Someone, Somewhere Magazine
> 
> Thanks, chia_man_stan! :bow:



You and Bio are very welcome Risible! Also, once the chia has pooped out for the season, I would imagine Bio can add it to his "elixir barrel".

chia_man_stan


----------



## Risible (Oct 11, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> You and Bio are very welcome Risible! Also, once the chia has pooped out for the season, I would imagine Bio can add it to his "elixir barrel".
> 
> chia_man_stan



Sure, if the pups don't kill it first by overwatering.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 11, 2007)

Risible said:


> Sure, if the pups don't kill it first by overwatering.


It all decomposes Risible, that's the beauty of it!







The smell... well, that's a different story  


chia_man_stan


----------



## moore2me (Oct 11, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> It all decomposes Risible, that's the beauty of it!
> 
> chia_man_stan



Stan,
Speaking of decomposing, my pretty, I hope you have not forgotten that many of your minions live in climates where the temperatures in the next couple of months getting ready to PLUMMET. And, you know what freezing temps do to leafy, green vegetation? (Living in S California, you may not.) Let me describe.

Ice crystals form inside the green cell walls. The cell walls then burst. The cells collapse and DIE! The hair will not grow back - ask a gardener whose plants were left out to freeze in the winter what happens. Ask them also what a frozen plant looks like. Ask them how cute you little chia heads will be then. This is not my doing - this is mother nature doing what she has done for thousands of years. May God have mercy on your little chia head! (Of course, you could pray for global warming.) 

View attachment map_avglotmp_nov_4namus_enus_600x405.jpg


View attachment map_avglotmp_dec_4namus_enus_600x405.jpg


View attachment map_avghitmp_dec_4namus_enus_600x405.jpg


View attachment 2007-2008WinterWeatherOutlook.jpg


----------



## imfree (Oct 11, 2007)

There is little need for Chiapeople to fear freezing. Most adults already monitor the media for frost alerts, keeping their Chiadren well covered and limiting the Chiadren's outdoor playtime in freezing temperatures.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 11, 2007)

imfree said:


> There is little need for Chiapeople to fear freezing. Most adults already monitor the media for frost alerts, keeping their Chiadren well covered and limiting the Chiadren's outdoor playtime in freezing temperatures.



Imfree,
*You're assuming a couple of things that may not necessarily be true*

"Once you have been chiatized your metabolism on top of your head continues to be that of a warm blooded mammal" - I think perhaps you are not longer warm blooded in the scalp region. Chia peeps are probably closer to iguanas, geckos, or spinach, and secondly -


"The power supply will continue uninterrupted during the winter months". Now, I know you are from the south, and you know we have our ice storms in which power is knocked out. We sometimes go a week without power during the winter. No electricity, the gas pumps won't work - no power, the kids have cabin fever, want to go outside. Beg and cry to go out, you give in . . .

"My chia head will look marvelous when I go outside" - ironically, this maybe your undoing in the wintertime. Once outside, the little forest creatures will notice the lush green heads immediately. The forest creatures (bunnies, deer, door mice) are very, very hungry . . . . . .

View attachment monty_python_rabbit.jpg


----------



## SummerG (Oct 11, 2007)

this is hysterical... I want in!


----------



## imfree (Oct 11, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Imfree,
> *You're assuming a couple of things that may not necessarily be true*
> 
> "Once you have been chiatized your metabolism on top of your head continues to be that of a warm blooded mammal" - I think perhaps you are not longer warm blooded in the scalp region. Chia peeps are probably closer to iguanas, geckos, or spinach, and secondly -
> ...



I never really thought about it that way, Moore2me; after all, at age
52, this will be my first winter as a ChiaHead. Our winters in middle Tennessee are quite mild and we have very few power interruptions. The thought of my
head potentially being rabbit food is terrifying.


----------



## imfree (Oct 12, 2007)

SummerG said:


> this is hysterical... I want in!



Welcome to ChiaWorld, Summer G, you're in!!! Your choice,
in box, display packaged, or avatar sized, ready to use.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2007)

imfree said:


> I never really thought about it that way, Moore2me; after all, at age
> 52, this will be my first winter as a ChiaHead. Our winters in middle Tennessee are quite mild and we have very few power interruptions. The thought of my
> head potentially being rabbit food is terrifying.



Then what is the next step to keep these critters from eating our noggin o' chia?  

some kinda repellent, perhaps? *shrugs*

I am curious as to what I might look like with chia side burns?


----------



## imfree (Oct 12, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Imfree,
> *You're assuming a couple of things that may not necessarily be true*
> 
> "Once you have been chiatized your metabolism on top of your head continues to be that of a warm blooded mammal" - I think perhaps you are not longer warm blooded in the scalp region. Chia peeps are probably closer to iguanas, geckos, or spinach, and secondly -
> ...





swamptoad said:


> Then what is the next step to keep these critters from eating our noggin o' chia?
> 
> some kinda repellent, perhaps? *shrugs*
> 
> I am curious as to what I might look like with chia side burns?



Ye of little faith, you have both terrified me. I went to Hank Jr's Hardware and the salesman showed me this wonderful kit. A ConChia
boy will survive, you know!!! 

View attachment ! chia survival web.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 12, 2007)

imfree said:


> Welcome to ChiaWorld, Summer G, you're in!!! Your choice,
> 
> in box, display packaged, or avatar sized, ready to use.
> 
> ...


Thank you for watching over the shop my free flying friend. This time express permission was given, not to you but given none the less. This is progress, very good! You do fine work, for that you have earned my respect. Crisp images, clean cut edges, your intentions are good but... you still have much to learn Grasshopper. As with centering one's self spiritually, we must center the images onto the chia. Tilting in one direction or another does not bring us balance, inner peace... we appear to be falling into a wayward direction. Do not let this happen again to you Grasshopper. Also, we must remove the worldly excess which surrounds us. GIF transparencies are what is necessary. Oh, and as for the extra words... keep it pure and simple. You will learn Grasshopper, be patient.

You are a beautiful gal Summer, you bring sunshine to the chia, and to the rest of us. I hope you like these images!

chia_man_stan


----------



## imfree (Oct 12, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Thank you for watching over the shop my free flying friend. This time express permission was given, not to you but given none the less. ...........snipped.... You will learn Grasshopper, be patient.
> 
> You are a beautiful gal Summer, you bring sunshine to the chia, and to the rest of us. I hope you like these images!
> 
> chia_man_stan



Yep, Stan, I see what you mean. I really shouldn't work such
important pictures when I'm tired, anyway. Have the winter survival kits
made it to Northern Ca. yet?


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 12, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Stan,
> ...
> , my pretty,
> ...
> leafy, green vegetation...


First of all I'd just like to say, thanks for the complement! I also find chias to be quiet pretty. Chia brings happiness, not only to those who adorn it upon their heads, but also to others who see us around these web boards and on the street in our daily lives.



moore2me said:


> ...
> (Living in S California, you may not.) Let me describe.
> ...
> ...Ask them how cute you little chia heads will be then. This is not my doing - this is mother nature doing what she has done for thousands of years. May God have mercy on your little chia head! (Of course, you could pray for global warming.)


Also Moretoome, I appreciate your concern regarding some issues that we chias may need to be aware of. Imfree had some very good tips as to care of chia, and some precautions that we need to be aware of in regards to warmth and sunlight. Actually, those of us living in Southern California also need to be cautious of climate conditions that may exist in mountain areas. For example, I wouldn't want to expose my bare chia to the climes of Bear Mountain!

Hey Missaf... what's the deal in Victorville and Granite Mtn? We need some temps here just in case we have to keep the noggins warm, you know!? I'll have to have a little chat with the folks in Lake Arrowhead!

chia_man_stan


----------



## moore2me (Oct 12, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> First of all I'd just like to say, thanks for the complement! I also find chias to be quiet pretty. Chia brings happiness, not only to those who adorn it upon their heads, but also to others who see us around these web boards and on the street in our daily lives.
> 
> 
> Also Moretoome, I appreciate your concern regarding some issues that we chias may need to be aware of. Imfree had some very good tips as to care of chia, and some precautions that we need to be aware of in regards to warmth and sunlight. Actually, those of us living in Southern California also need to be cautious of climate conditions that may exist in mountain areas. For example, I wouldn't want to expose my bare chia to the climes of Bear Mountain!
> ...



Stan,

Can you get it thru your *vegetative* brain matter that I am not concerned about you surviving the winter - quite the contrary. I am with Darwin and HG Wells on this thing in that all alien life forms should either go back to Planet Xenon where they came from or perish in the hostile environment of mother earth. Now, who's with me? I am arming my minute men with weed wackers. Gentlemen - start your engines!!!!!


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 12, 2007)

Fight The Chia-power!!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 13, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Stan,
> 
> Can you get it thru your *vegetative* brain matter that I am not concerned about you surviving the winter - quite the contrary. I am with Darwin and HG Wells on this thing in that all alien life forms should either go back to Planet Xenon where they came from or perish in the hostile environment of mother earth. Now, who's with me? I am arming my minute men with weed wackers. Gentlemen - start your engines!!!!!


You may have your forces of nature that are against us Moore2mus...










But we have ours!












CAMellie said:


> Fight The Chia-power!!!!!


And, there are only two of you against all of us chias!


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 13, 2007)

I want in too, i always wanted green hair!!! 

View attachment Mini.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Oct 13, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> You may have your forces of nature that are against us Moore2mus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don't forget Sandy Zitkus (and I assume Wayne rolls with her). She is a most formidable opponent - but I haven't heard from her since she went into the storm cellar. You haven't hurt her have you? God have mercy on you if you have. I will turn our secret weapon loose on you if you have harmed on hair on her head. Our secret weapon is not a life form so it should not respond to chiafication. I will not give away the surprise as to what its powers are tho. Just leave it to say "how to you like dried flower arrangements?" 

And don't assume they're just a few of us against you chia heads. I am counting on that many of the DIMs members are quietly and wisely weighing their options, deciding which side has truth, justice, and the American way on it. (Or in the case of other nationalities, fill in the blank with Australian, England, Icelandic, Norwegian, Germany, Egyptian, Samoan, Fiji, Japanese, etc.) I would like to point out that many of these countries contain large populations of dedicated vegetarians , as well as Zoroastrians.

Here's another peep at our secret weapon. It was originally developed by raccoon hunters in Arkansas. It is called a *Predator Box*. 

View attachment predator box.jpg


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2007)

moore2me said:


> ......snipped........
> 
> Here's another peep at our secret weapon. It was originally developed by raccoon hunters in Arkansas. It is called a predator box.




Moore2me, WHEN was the last time you saw your predator box? I'll
bet you haven't seen it since you put it the utility room and plugged it to
charge last night, to have it fully charged for showing today. Your predator
box is electronic and it's hunger for electric power was it's undoing! It has
been a victim of Chia contaminated electric power!!! You didn't even think
to plug in through an EMI filter, too bad!!! See the pictures, contaminated power waveform on the left, Chiatized predator box on the right. 

View attachment ! Chia sine wave.jpg


View attachment ! chia predator box web.jpg


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> I want in too, i always wanted green hair!!!



Stan could probably do this better, but I paid attention to his suggestions
and I think this will be OK. OCD me, I just couldn't resist the opportunity to
create a legendary Chia!!!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 13, 2007)

imfree said:


> Moore2me, WHEN was the last time you saw your predator box? I'll
> bet you haven't seen it since you put it the utility room and plugged it to
> charge last night, to have it fully charged for showing today. Your predator
> box is electronic and it's hunger for electric power was it's undoing! It has
> ...



Free - there is a flaw in your chiatized brain. I know the power supply is corrupt. You have been blabbing about it for weeks. I have mucho batteries saved up from the Y2K project. The batteries still have energy stored and the uncontaminated DC charge will run the predator box. The creators of the box specifically designed it to run off direct current. (No raccoon hunter travels the swamps expecting to find a source of AC power nearby.)

My Rottie pisses on your EMI filter and contaminated power waveform.


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Free - there is a flaw in your chiatized brain. I know the power supply is corrupt. You have been blabbing about it for weeks. I have mucho batteries saved up from the Y2K project. The batteries still have energy stored and the uncontaminated DC charge will run the predator box. The creators of the box specifically designed it to run off direct current. (No raccoon hunter travels the swamps expecting to find a source of AC power nearby.)
> 
> My Rottie pisses on your EMI filter and contaminated power waveform.



Hahaha!!! My Dad was in the Army, so I've seen my share of GI issued
batteries. Most GI batteries are dry-cell types with a storage life of 3 years.
Even the superior alkaline types have a storage life of 7 years. Your "Y2k"
batteries were likely to have manufactured in or before 1999. Even if you're
not bluffing, I think your expired batteries will expire quickly under load.
I've been using the new 'scope a lot and I'm starting to see Chia
contamination in the stereo multiplex subcarriers of the local FM stations. It
will only be a short time before they're in the Predator Box Band and
infiltrate through the box'es antenna!
Thanks, Moore2me, this is even moore fun than the trivia game!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 13, 2007)

imfree said:


> Stan could probably do this better, but I paid attention to his suggestions
> and I think this will be OK. OCD me, I just couldn't resist the opportunity to
> create a legendary Chia!!!


You do very fine work Imfree, again I commend you for that! Forgive me for my previous tirade, I was having a bad chia hair day. Your style differs from mine insofar as I place the faces on the chia, you appear to place the chia atop the heads. Very interesting effect. The chia you made for Socialbfly will more suited for shading her fair skin from the harsh sun of the Australian Outback.

Firstly, I'd like to finish one last chia that I had yet to do. Daddyoh, here is your chia. As one of the original Daredevil Chiadogs (what was our gang's name again Imfree...?), this needed to be done. I hope you enjoy! Telling from the expression on your face, I'm sure you will.

It is was an honour (notice the Australian spelling...) creating this chia for you Socialbfly! I admire your sense of adventure, your incredible photography. Your fair skin and noteworthy beauty make you an absolutely perfect chia! I hope you enjoy your chia!

Stan


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, Stan, the original quartet of us hairballs began as "Wild DimmerDogs" and then everything went Chia, so your guess is as good as mine. I think we now
have a "Wild ChiaDimmer Clique".


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 13, 2007)

imfree said:


> moore2me said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Thanks Imfree for disabling More2much's weapon! I think she underestimates the power of chia... that silly little trinket wouldn't have done much anyway. The numbers are on our side!




imfree said:


> Well, Stan, the original quartet of us hairballs began as "Wild DimmerDogs"
> ...


That's right... thanks for reminding me Imfree. The WildDimmerDogs! We are going to need to officially activate the "WildDimmerDog" Elite Battle Unit" (WEBU) in case full scale battle truely materializes...


As for you More2moose... one last chance! Are you sure you want to do this? You and your fellow rodents (marsupials.. whatever...) are seriously outnumbered here!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 13, 2007)

I suspect this winter is going to be warmer than usual...

chia_man_stan


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 13, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> The numbers are on our side!
> 
> We are going to need to officially activate the "WildDimmerDog" Elite Battle Unit" (WEBU) in case full scale battle truly materializes...



Well said, Stan. The Roar* shall be heard. There will be a terrible raising of dust as we um, scamper across the prairie to reclaim our rightful um.....well, it'll be a good fight.




*of the Chiaheads


----------



## moore2me (Oct 13, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Thanks Imfree for disabling More2much's weapon! I think she underestimates the power of chia... that silly little trinket wouldn't have done much anyway. The numbers are on our side!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Santaclear said:


> Well said, Stan. The Roar* shall be heard. There will be a terrible raising of dust as we um, scamper across the prairie to reclaim our rightful um.....well, it'll be a good fight.
> 
> *of the Chiaheads



Stan,
I see the conflict in a whole different light. I see it as a fight for truth, justice and the American way. A fight between good (nature) and evil (interloper alien life forms). Here is my vision of the conflict (in the background the Battle Hymn of the Republic is playing.) 

View attachment darkness hoards.JPG


----------



## imfree (Oct 14, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Stan,
> I see the conflict in a whole different light. I see it as a fight for truth, justice and the American way. A fight between good (nature) and evil (interloper alien life forms). Here is my vision of the conflict (in the background the Battle Hymn of the Republic is playing.)



Eating barbecued ChiaCoon meat causes severe hallucination just before
the prolific resprouting begins. You're about to have a whole head of lush, green ChiaHair again. Tin Man's oil can on top of your avatar is not hiding anything!


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 14, 2007)

Stan, you need to write a personal reference for me, all that nice stuff, people will think i paid you!!!

Thank you Free and Stan, now to change my pic, it is Chia time...


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 14, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> Stan, you need to write a personal reference for me, all that nice stuff, people will think i paid you!!!
> 
> Thank you Free and Stan, now to change my pic, it is Chia time...



You are welcome SocialbFly, I'm glad you like the chia!





moore2me said:


> Stan,
> I see the conflict in a whole different light. I see it as a fight for truth, justice and the American way. A fight between good (nature) and evil (interloper alien life forms). Here is my vision of the conflict (in the background the Battle Hymn of the Republic is playing.)


Moore2me, why do you see "good" and "evil" as something that must be in conflict? Many times battles have been fought in the name of "good" only to have atrocities committed, bringing to question if the means really justifies the end.

*theme song to "Kung Fu" playing in the background*








Why must we attempt to destroy that which we feel is the antithesis of ourselves, something we perceive to be "evil", working counter to our principles of right and wrong? Would it not be better to learn more about that which we don't understand and attempt to coexist with this element? Perhaps it's not a question of right or wrong, light or dark, chia or mammal having a necessity for one to conquer the other. This has happened many times in the past, leading only to eternal conflict. Perhaps there is a way in which we can achieve balance and coexist peacefully?






yin_yang_chia_stan


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2007)

I wonder if that ying-yang symbol could have a chia-makeover? :huh: :happy:


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 14, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I wonder if that ying-yang symbol could have a chia-makeover? :huh: :happy:


All things achieve balance Swamptoad... even chia!

chia_man_stan


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 14, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> All things achieve balance Swamptoad... even chia!
> 
> chia_man_stan



Who IS that guy, Stan? He looks so familiar. I could swear I hung out with him once in the '70s... 

View attachment yin_yang_chia.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Oct 14, 2007)

imfree said:


> Hahaha!!! My Dad was in the Army, so I've seen my share of GI issued
> batteries. Most GI batteries are dry-cell types with a storage life of 3 years.
> Even the superior alkaline types have a storage life of 7 years. Your "Y2k"
> batteries were likely to have manufactured in or before 1999. Even if you're
> ...



Free,
I remind you again, this is not for you continued amusement. If I wanted to amuse you, I would put you in a corner and put honey on your fingers and give you a feather to play with.

As far as the military's batteries go, I did not know they used batteries during the Spanish American War, I learn something every day (not). Our batteries are a new kind that you Tennesse folks probably haven't seen yet. They are rechargeable using solar power so we avoid the power grid. Our civil defense boys have been using them ever since Clinton ramped up our military before he left the state back in the 80's. He still comes by every month or so and drops off new technology that his secret labs are developing.



fa_man_stan said:


> Thanks Imfree for disabling More2much's weapon! I think she underestimates the power of chia... that silly little trinket wouldn't have done much anyway. The numbers are on our side!
> 
> Stan,
> The numbers on your side are zero, zero, big hunking zero.
> ...



*How many times to I have to tell you, a meerkat is not a rodent, not a marsupial, it is a CARNIVORE!!!!!!*





Moore2me, why do you see "good" and "evil" as something that must be in conflict? Many times battles have been fought in the name of "good" only to have atrocities committed, bringing to question if the means really justifies the end.

*theme song to "Kung Fu" playing in the background*






*Stan, 
If you idolize these kung fo fighters so much, how come their heads are BALD??????*

Why must we attempt to destroy that which we feel is the antithesis of ourselves, something we perceive to be "evil", working counter to our principles of right and wrong? Would it not be better to learn more about that which we don't understand and attempt to coexist with this element? Perhaps it's not a question of right or wrong, light or dark, chia or mammal having a necessity for one to conquer the other. This has happened many times in the past, leading only to eternal conflict. Perhaps there is a way in which we can achieve balance and coexist peacefully?

*BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, (DIRTY COMMIES), BLAH, ...............*

yin_yang_chia_stan[/QUOTE]


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 14, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Firstly, I'd like to finish one last chia that I had yet to do. Daddyoh, here is your chia. As one of the original Daredevil Chiadogs (what was our gang's name again Imfree...?), this needed to be done. I hope you enjoy! Telling from the expression on your face, I'm sure you will.
> Stan



Thanks so much Stan. I'm glad that you at least noticed that I was wearing my happy face. Apparently you were the only one. I consider it an honor to be one of the original Resevoir Chia Devildogs (or whatever we call ourselves). Thanks again.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh yea, Stan or Imfree, just give me the word, and i'll start the launch sequence for the Annihilatrix and drive this planet right into the Sun. We'll show them, there will be no winners, there will be no losers.............THERE WILL BE NO SURVIVORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! For those who don't know the the Annihilatrix is, see below
*"the Annihilatrix", a giant rocket booster built out of the earth, which will launch the planet into the Sun.*


----------



## mango (Oct 14, 2007)

*OPENING NOW!






COME & VISIT THE CHIA RESORT!!*









*Our CHIA Chauffer will pick you up and deliver you with 'first grass' door to door service!*









*Personal CHIA transportation also available.*









*Use our exclusive CHIA Business Centre Mac's.*









*View the CHIA wild life and feed the CHIA pet animals.*









*Go for a swim in our luxurious CHIA resort laguna pool...*









*Or relax and recline on our CHIA lounge deck chairs.*









*Remember kids, CHIA Mr. T says, "I pity the fool who doesn't have CHIA on the brain!"*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 14, 2007)

Something about this picture still creeps me out... it's like it's the invasion of the chia head snatchers or something......

:blink:  :shocked:


----------



## moore2me (Oct 14, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Something about this picture still creeps me out... it's like it's the invasion of the chia head snatchers or something......
> 
> :blink:  :shocked:



Vi, You are right on point here. I have felt like a Cassandra on this thing. Has anyone else watched *Invasion of the Body Snatchers*? (any version) Or *War of the Worlds?* (any version) Are we just going to turn our planet over to these chia heads without any resistance? I'm not talking about the wacko Tim Robbins resistance either. 

Just look at what the leaf heads have done to poor Mango. View his previous post #140 on this thread. Have you ever seen a man fall so far so fast? It's tragic! Growing chias on the back of a defenseless canine - shame, shame.

And look at what they have done to the brain of daddyoh70. In his post #139, he is offering to destroy our planet, our mother earth? Is this not a mark of insanity? Remember the brave 300 Spartans who were willing to give their lives for freedom against the Persian hordes - not sacrifice all civilization out of spite.

Just look around at what this scourge is doing to our countrymen & women. Where are the golden locks of the women? Where are the beautiful gray hairs of the men (even the bald spots that are a proud badge of age)? Where is the black straight hair & curly red heads? Our diversity is our strength. With age comes wisdom. What happens when a chia head ages? Have you ever seen an old chia head? No? Why not???????Where are they????? 

View attachment payoff_poster.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 14, 2007)

Y'all... aren't right.... you're just not right.......

:huh:


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 14, 2007)

and um, your point Vi?????


(big hugs to you, with my Chia hair on!!!)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 14, 2007)

Keep that Chia hair away from me!! I'm armed with my weed killer!!!

 





SocialbFly said:


> and um, your point Vi?????
> 
> 
> (big hugs to you, with my Chia hair on!!!)


----------



## imfree (Oct 14, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Vi, You are right on point here. I have felt like a Cassandra on this thing. Has anyone else watched *Invasion of the Body Snatchers*? (any version) Or *War of the Worlds?* (any version) Are we just going to turn our planet over to these chia heads without any resistance? I'm not talking about the wacko Tim Robbins resistance either.
> 
> Just look at what the leaf heads have done to poor Mango. View his previous post #140 on this thread. Have you ever seen a man fall so far so fast? It's tragic! Growing chias on the back of a defenseless canine - shame, shame.
> 
> ...



It's safe to say that any image posted in a ChiaThread is subject
to being Chiatized. 

View attachment ! 1 payoff_poster web.jpg


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 14, 2007)

Got room for one more Chia head? True story, 8th grade english class, our teacher gave us a project to do and we had to come up with an advertisement for a made up product. One of my friends did an advert on Chia hair and it was absolutely hilarious. Needless to say he won in a landslide, everyone who saw it didnt walk away without laughing their ass off.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 14, 2007)

NO NO NO NO NO.... RUN!!!!!! Don't let them suck you in!!!! 

RUN!!!!!
 




JMCGB said:


> Got room for one more Chia head? True story, 8th grade english class, our teacher gave us a project to do and we had to come up with an advertisement for a made up product. One of my friends did an advert on Chia hair and it was absolutely hilarious. Needless to say he won in a landslide, everyone who saw it didnt walk away without laughing their ass off.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 14, 2007)

LOL- I made my own avatar and just NOW saw this thread- Gawd, I really have to look at more than "User CP" :doh: 


Thanks for the "fun with chia heads" Stan


----------



## imfree (Oct 14, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Got room for one more Chia head? True story, 8th grade english class, our teacher gave us a project to do and we had to come up with an advertisement for a made up product. One of my friends did an advert on Chia hair and it was absolutely hilarious. Needless to say he won in a landslide, everyone who saw it didnt walk away without laughing their ass off.





Violet_Beauregard said:


> NO NO NO NO NO.... RUN!!!!!! Don't let them suck you in!!!!
> 
> RUN!!!!!




Too late, Violet, I got 'im!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 20, 2007)

imfree said:


> Too late, Violet, I got 'im!!!


How many times must I tell you Grasshopper, the chia needs to breathe! GIF transparencies are a must, Photoshop does not a master make. Also my free flying one, you may want to ease up a bit on the hedge clippers, soft rounded edges are in vogue here at Dimensions. We are not making abstract Roman sculpture.




JMCGB said:


> Got room for one more Chia head?
> ...


That is a great story JMCGB, I can imagine what your friend might have done. It would be my pleasure to make a chia of you sir, you're an excellent specimen!

Enjoy your chia in good health (keep watered and in a warm climate...)

chia_man_stan


----------



## moore2me (Oct 20, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> How many times must I tell you Grasshopper, the chia needs to breathe!
> 
> Yeah - breath the gaseous air of Planet Xenon. Seems like I remember in the movie *Mars Attacks!* the aliens chewed a special gum to make earth's atmosphere breathable to their alien lifeforms.
> 
> ...



There's only so much room within the warm latitudes. Sooner or later, you guys will have to deal with the COLD!!!!!!


----------



## imfree (Oct 20, 2007)

moore2me said:


> There's only so much room within the warm latitudes. Sooner or later, you guys will have to deal with the COLD!!!!!!



EveryChia knows that a winter survival kit will keep him warm while he's
getting his generator started. 

View attachment ! chia survival web.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Oct 20, 2007)

imfree said:


> EveryChia knows that a winter survival kit will keep him warm while he's
> getting his generator started.



Free - for the last time - how far can you get away from your car? house? and how far can you carry that heavy battery? Hell, I tried to carry one back into Walmart for the $10 deposit and liked to have throwed my back out. ($10 battery return fee/credit in Ark.) 

And if you put that heat tape on your head & it rains - well, we will see the fireworks as far as Ark. (I'm sure your tape is not rated for wet locations.)


----------



## imfree (Oct 20, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Free - for the last time - how far can you get away from your car? house? and how far can you carry that heavy battery? Hell, I tried to carry one back into Walmart for the $10 deposit and liked to have throwed my back out. ($10 battery return fee/credit in Ark.)
> 
> And if you put that heat tape on your head & it rains - well, we will see the fireworks as far as Ark. (I'm sure your tape is not rated for wet locations.)



OK, Moore2Me, you GOT me! I'm on oxygen and I forgot that most people
aren't used to the idea of wheeling a small cart around. I have an extra
oxygen cart, specially made to hold an "E" tank and winter survival kit.
Heat tape is made to wrap around water pipes and should be OK in rain,
I pull a plastic bag over it in rainy weather, just to be safe. Drivers in
Tennessee lose their s**t in rain and snow, so, to be honest, I don't
venture out of the house very much in bad weather.


----------



## imfree (Oct 20, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Free - for the last time - how far can you get away from your car? house? and how far can you carry that heavy battery? Hell, I tried to carry one back into Walmart for the $10 deposit and liked to have throwed my back out. ($10 battery return fee/credit in Ark.)
> 
> And if you put that heat tape on your head & it rains - well, we will see the fireworks as far as Ark. (I'm sure your tape is not rated for wet locations.)



It seems that Pred-Ark Electronics is defunct as a result of their 
Predator Boxes not meeting performance specifications. In a real-life
example of "making lemonade when life gives you lemons", Chiatron
Electronics of Murfreesboro, Tennessee has purchased the entire Pred-Ark
stock of Predator Box housing assemblies to run a new line of cart-mounted
Chia Winter Survival Heaters. The heater unit contains a 1000 BTU/hr
propane gas burner, a 16oz propane cylinder, 12 volt, 4ah battery, electric
gas valve, fan, and electronic controller circuit board. Heated air is carried
to the Chiaperson's head by a standard hair dryer hood and hose. The
heater units will be at local Wol-Mart stores by the end of next week and
are expected to retail.View attachment 29246


----------



## chocolate desire (Oct 20, 2007)

is it to late to get a chia head??


----------



## imfree (Oct 20, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> is it to late to get a chia head??



Hi there, Chocolate Desire, it's not too late to get Chiatized. Stan is
better than me in Chiatizing and he should be taking your request when he comes back on.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 20, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> is it to late to get a chia head??


It's not too late Chocolate Desire, I'm still making chias! Beautiful women such as yourself always make the best chias, just post or email a picture that you would like chiatized and I will gladly make you one. Pictures where you are looking strait into the camera are always the best.



imfree said:


> Hi there, Chocolate Desire, it's not too late to get Chiatized. Stan is
> better than me in Chiatizing and he should be taking your request when he comes back on.


You do fine chias Imfree, everyone has their own style. Critique is one of my methods for maintaining a lively thread, building charactor if you will... I am the self proclaimed master of custom chias after all, just trying to keep other potential chia masters humble.



Stan


----------



## biodieselman (Oct 20, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Something about this picture still creeps me out... it's like it's the invasion of the chia head snatchers or something......
> 
> :blink:  :shocked:



All part of my evil plan to make everyone here GREEN.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 20, 2007)

biodieselman said:


> All part of my evil plan to make everyone here GREEN.




Green is good.....


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 20, 2007)

biodieselman said:


> All part of my evil plan to make everyone here GREEN.



Sounds like diobowlickle sabataigee Biodieselman style!







chia_man_stan


----------



## moore2me (Oct 20, 2007)

imfree said:


> It seems that Pred-Ark Electronics is defunct as a result of their
> Predator Boxes not meeting performance specifications. In a real-life
> example of "making lemonade when life gives you lemons", Chiatron
> Electronics of Murfreesboro, Tennessee has purchased the entire Pred-Ark
> ...



Free, once again your grand plans will be for naught. I just got back from a meeting with officials from the Department of Homeland Security. They are launching a program which involves tighter regulations on hazardous materials. Unfortunately for your little contraption, propane is one of the materials on the list (due to flammability & compressed gas). 

The Department of Homeland Security is obviously against Chia domination of the USA. I will show them your crude survival heater picture and recommned propane be banned for such usage. I'm sure they will cooperate on this matter.


----------



## imfree (Oct 20, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Free, once again your grand plans will be for naught. I just got back from a meeting with officials from the Department of Homeland Security. They are launching a program which involves tighter regulations on hazardous materials. Unfortunately for your little contraption, propane is one of the materials on the list (due to flammability & compressed gas).
> 
> The Department of Homeland Security is obviously against Chia domination of the USA. I will show them your crude survival heater picture and recommned propane be banned for such usage. I'm sure they will cooperate on this matter.



Nice try, Moore2Me, but I'm a TechnoChia Geek and I know better! The restrictions are for transportation of propane cylinders, in quantity, and
specially forbidding transportation of refilled cylinders for safety reasons.
Next, you'll probably tell me that Homeland Security is placing restrictions
on gasoline, since each gallon has the explosive power of 9 sticks of
dynamite!!! Yeah, right!!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 21, 2007)

I found this clipping from a newpaper called "Cool Happenings In America" (C.H.I.A.) oddly enough, just thought I'd share it.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 21, 2007)

imfree said:


> Nice try, Moore2Me, but I'm a TechnoChia Geek and I know better! The restrictions are for transportation of propane cylinders, in quantity, and specially forbidding transportation of refilled cylinders for safety reasons.



And I call your bluff Free.
The restrictions you are speaking of are from the DOT & the Compressed Gas Association recommendations. Each state regulates propane thru different branches of government. 

But, now the DHS (Dept of Homeland Security - in its infinite wisdom) is adding more regulations on top of those already in place. And here they are:

Homeland security has classified propane as one of the chemicals in Appendix A: DHS Chemicals of Interest in their Chemical Facility Anti-Terrorism Standards Regulation.
http://www.dhs.gov/xprevprot/programs/gc_1177001576714.shtm

Propane is on this list (Appendix A):
http://www.dhs.gov/xprevprot/laws/gc_1175537180929.shtm

Quoting from DHS website: In Appendix A, DHS will continue to consider the risk landscape of all aspects of the agriculture industry to include propane storage and distribution; the safety rules that the industry follows; the typical capacity of propane storage tanks across the industry; and their proximity to populated areas and potential consequences if targeted for acts of terror. Based on such factors, the targeted population of this rule is not likely to be agricultural users of propane and not likely to be 40,000 farms. In fact, for purposes of generating a cost estimate for the rule, DHS estimated that the total number of respondents (from all chemical facilities) that would complete a Top-Screen within the first three years would be 50,000, and our primary estimate of the number of covered facilities would be 5,000 facilities.

(Moores note: The speakers in the meeting I attended were Don Cooper- Inspector with DHS Inspections and Enforcement Branch- Dallas, and Katherine Crowley- DHS Protective Security Advisor- Arkansas. As I understand it, smaller users of propane would likely fall under the next level of this phased in regulation.)

Imfree's Comment: Next, you'll probably tell me that Homeland Security is placing restrictions on gasoline, since each gallon has the explosive power of 9 sticks of dynamite!!! Yeah, right!!!

As far as gasoline goes, it is unclear to me at this time. Appendix A does not list gasoline, but the document telling how A was created specifically mentions flammable and explosive material - does not compute!

http://www.dhs.gov/xprevprot/programs/gc_1185909570187.shtm


----------



## imfree (Oct 21, 2007)

moore2me said:


> And I call your bluff Free.
> The restrictions you are speaking of are from the DOT & the Compressed Gas Association recommendations. Each state regulates propane thru different branches of government.
> 
> But, now the DHS (Dept of Homeland Security - in its infinite wisdom) is adding more regulations on top of those already in place. And here they are:
> ...



You should have either fully read your quotes or just gone back to bed
instead of writing that last post! The screening threshold for propane is
7500 lbs, not even the most cold-natured ChiaHead is going to ever 
need to keep THAT much propane on hand, c'mon girl, get real!!!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 22, 2007)

imfree said:


> You should have either fully read your quotes or just gone back to bed
> instead of writing that last post! The screening threshold for propane is
> 7500 lbs, not even the most cold-natured ChiaHead is going to ever
> need to keep THAT much propane on hand, c'mon girl, get real!!!



Free - I stand corrected. You are right, that is too much propane. With your one lb tank, you could supply a bunch of chiaheads & not worry about being over the limit.


----------



## imfree (Oct 22, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Free - I stand corrected. You are right, that is too much propane. With your one lb tank, you could supply a bunch of chiaheads & not worry about being over the limit.



Thanks, Moore2Me. I have a lot of respect for you, for your willingness to 
admit the mistake. There are plenty of other ChiaIssues for us to discuss,
however, so, Moore2Me, have at it!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 22, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> is it to late to get a chia head??



Here is your chia ma'am! You certainly are the most beautiful berry, or should I say chia! May you enjoy your chia in good health and happyness!

chia_man_stan


----------



## chocolate desire (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 23, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> Thank you very much!!


Glad you like the chia Chocolate Desire! It was my pleasure.


Imfree, the thread is all yours, I may be gone for a while.

Stan


----------



## moore2me (Oct 23, 2007)

To all - this morning Fa Man Stan announced on a previous thread in the Lounge that he & his family were being evacuted from the California area where they live due to the wildfires. The thread is called "I'll be back when I can". The chia master has been called away for higher duties for a short period of time. Hopefully, he & his family will be safe during these firestorms.

During this time of turmoil and danger for Stan & family, I am declaring a temporary truce in the Chia Head Wars. We all we be praying for Stan and for the others in California forced to evacuate their homes and flee for the lives.


----------



## imfree (Oct 23, 2007)

moore2me said:


> ............snipped............
> 
> During this time of turmoil and danger for Stan & family, I am declaring a temporary truce in the Chia Head Wars. We all we be praying for Stan and for the others in California forced to evacuate their homes and flee for the lives.



I will keep Stan and his family in prayer. Chia Wars can continue at a later
time. Moore2Me, we stand in agreement over this one. GOD protect our
beloved Stan and his family (in Jesus' name, I pray) Amen. Let's all pray,
send protective thoughts, or send protective "energy" to/for Stan and
family.


----------



## Tina (Oct 31, 2007)

I have received an communication important to all of those concerned about the take-over of Chia Heads: 


> Forwarded message:
> Thanks for the tip agent Moore. Good thing we caught these galatic mutants before their plot had a chance to unfold on Halloween; not a moment too soon. We'll take it from here.






*J: "This has got to be a nine-point-oh on my weird-sh*t-o-meter."*​


----------

